# Raw will give them worms?



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So my sister and I decided we wanted to switch Baya to raw but when we told our prevet friend she said it would give them diarhea and worms????? Thats not what Ive heard but I figure she knows more than me, but I know you guys know more than she does (shhh dont tell her







) 
Bayas only 11 weeks, should we go raw or not? 
What did you start your dogs out on and how well did it work? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Raw meat without bones will give a dog diarrhea. Wolfs have liquid poop after gorging on a large kill. (PS, that's why there's all that grain filler in commercial dog food.)

As for worms, the heartworm medicine is a worm killer, so you should be good there. 

I always start my dogs on chicken parts that are big enough to get the dog chewing well. After a week of chicken parts, I'll start introducing other meats and organs.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Alexa has been eating raw since 8 weeks old. Never had any diarrhea actually (except when she first had sardines), and no worms that I am aware of. From what I understand vets are given just a few hours of nutrition lectures at school, funded by dog food companies, so while they are excellent resources for many things...nutrition isn't one of them









Board members told me about http://www.rawdogranch.com. There is a lot of good information there to start you off. Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet told me the same thing, that worms would enter my dogs brain and eat it! How many times have we ever heard of this happening? 
ZERO...I've changed vets since she ranted at me on my dogs diet.
Makes me wonder about other subjects she needs educating on!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinSo my sister and I decided we wanted to switch Baya to raw but when we told our prevet friend she said it would give them diarhea and worms?????












Can't hold it in ...

















Ok, I'm better now.









Seriously - the only worms that a dog can get from eating raw COMMERCIALLY PREPARED, safe for human use meat *WAS* Trichinosis - from pork.

But Trich is almost been wiped out in the US.

Now, if a dog catches, kills and eats a WILD animal - then MAYBE they can get something.

I have been feeding raw for almost 15 years now and the only things my dogs have gotten is tape worms from the fleas they digest when the eat the wild rabbits they caught and killed in our field.

So far, just THIS year, I have fed my dogs over a THOUSAND pounds of raw meat (with and without bones). And they have not had a problem.

I switched Mauser to raw the day we brought him home at 9 weeks. Same for my Chinese Crested, Kaynya.

I started Mauser on chicken necks and backs and beef and pork hearts. Threw in some buffalo organ mix to round out the day.

In his first month with us Mauser ate chicken, beef, turkey, fish, pork, green tripe, eggs, buffalo, lamb ... I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlMy vet told me the same thing, that worms would enter my dogs brain and eat it!


Yeah - and if you swallow watermelon seeds whole the vines will grow out your ears!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro has been on raw since he was weaned. He got express variety when he moved to PA. In his first month he had chicken, turkey, duck, pork, beef, goat, lamb, buffalo, venison, eggs and fish variety.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

If anything, feeding an appropriate raw diet will help *prevent* your dog from getting worms. Dogs fed appropriate diets are relatively resistant to enteric parasites. 

When my dog was about 1 years old, she was kibble fed (Evo red meat) and given heartworm 'preventative'. She came down with a nasty case of hookworms, which was part of the impetus for me to make the final move to raw feeding. She is now raw fed and does not get heartworm pesticides...........and has not had a case of worms even though I know she was directly exposed at least once by one of my temp. fosters!


----------

